# Review: Hors D'Oeuvre at Home with the Culinary Institute of America



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

A couple of months back we began our review of the complete Culinary Institute of America's "At Home" series.

If you're not familiar with the At-Home series, they're a group of books designed to bring the CIA's proven instructional approach to the home cook. The first books were, by intent, aimed at the raw novice. Then each book contains progressively more advanced techniques. The presumption being, of course, that you've already learned the basics with earlier works, or that you're a more experienced cook looking to expand your skills.

"We wanted to take our professional textbooks to the home cook," says Nathalie Fischer, CIA's Director of Publishing. "These aren't recipe books, per se, but techniques books that take the home cook to a new level."

Read the review of Hors D'Oeuvre at Home with the Culinary Institute of America


----------

